# Vail Snowboard Hikiing



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

I am coming to Vail in January for a conference. I just got into hiking last season. 
The vail ski hill probably frowns on people hiking.
My local hill is fine as long as we stay far skier right or left.

Are there some good spots to go hike?

I camped out of my truck during the summer. Any suggestions on winter camping spots.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Your not going to have any issues with hiking up because it's your forest too! When I was a ski patroller in Summit we asked people to use caution while cresting the blind spots and to stay to the side of the runs. This of course was for everyone concerned's safety. Non-issue! Earn your turns and have fun! ****


----------

